# Hello from NW louisiana



## haymaker (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all 
not a newbe been here 1move,2 job changes ,6or more computer crashes 
ago, cant remember old handle. have some cows now and new handle 
lets you know what i spend most of extra time in summer doing. been 
bee less for 2 or 3 years now ,got a swarm call last week boy did that get the juices flowing did a google and found yall again.now to get in barn and see what wood is of use. anyone in ARK-la-TEX have some extra bees pm me


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I think I know of your approximate location.... have ya' ever been to minden, el lay?


----------



## haymaker (Apr 12, 2009)

*location*

yes minden is about 15 miles north/east of me


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

if memory serves elm grove is just a bit south of Bossier City? my minds eye seems to recall it as fairly good bee pasture from elm grove to the red river.


----------

